# Anyone Have Tips On Safety Rails Or Crib Conversions?



## meritage98 (Jun 24, 2007)

We have 3 kids under the age of 5 and would like them not to roll out of the quad bunks in our 28rsds. Anyone shed some light on this subject??? :+)


----------



## mountainlady56 (Feb 13, 2006)

meritage98 said:


> We have 3 kids under the age of 5 and would like them not to roll out of the quad bunks in our 28rsds. Anyone shed some light on this subject??? :+)


You can get bedrails that slide under the mattresses, thus the child's weight holds it in place. There's also some mods others have done. I'm sure they'll tune in!!
Darlene


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

We used "Safety 1st" bed rails. These are the same rails we used for their beds at home. They slide under the mattress and are expandable. They worked extremely well. We are still using them for our top 2 bunks.

Thor


----------



## mountainlady56 (Feb 13, 2006)

Thor said:


> We used "Safety 1st" bed rails. These are the same rails we used for their beds at home. They slide under the mattress and are expandable. They worked extremely well. We are still using them for our top 2 bunks.
> 
> Thor


Those were the rails I was talking about, too. They've been around many years...........22 years that I know of!! We traveled with one with my oldest son.
Darlene


----------



## MattS (Oct 15, 2006)

We built a wooden railing for out top bunk. We were afraid that the regular bed rails might not stay down w/ the light weight of the foam mattresses and a small kid







. Anyway, if you do a search for bunk rails there are some great ideas, railings, pics, etc./


----------



## sleecjr (Mar 24, 2006)

Bed Mod

This works great. The rails strap down and cant fall off. If you need details pm me.


----------



## kjdj (Sep 14, 2004)

Works for us.


----------



## Bill H (Nov 25, 2006)

Thor said:


> We used "Safety 1st" bed rails. These are the same rails we used for their beds at home. They slide under the mattress and are expandable. They worked extremely well. We are still using them for our top 2 bunks.
> 
> Thor


Same here..... Worked great!


----------



## sia (Jul 7, 2007)

Well you would think with a ten and a five year old I wouldn't have any need for the bunk rails. They fought over the top bunk. My daughter fell out of it the first night. Onto the dog.... (the dog saved her little butt once again.) so I put her on the bottom bunk the next night my 10 year old was hangin over the side playing video games and fell out..







(this is why I always said no when they wanted them in there rooms) oh well they both got a little bump on the head. digger almost had a heart attack and I had a good laugh out of it.


----------



## Zymurgist (Apr 2, 2007)

Same deal here, first night in a real CG, middle of the night......THUD!!!! 9yo did a gravity check and yes gravity was still working. He barely woke up and climbed back up.

On my list to do is add wooden rails to the uppers, the lower curb side, we actually removed the frame for the bunk and the carpet covered panel, now we have a small play crib in there for our 1 YO, plus we found out this week that our dog crate fits nicely into the foot area of that bunk, so we took out one bunk and got a place for the crib and the dog. Pic here we put the dog crate (large size) where the TV box is in the picture.

Good luck and be sure to post back what you choose and how it works out for you, I'm sure someone will find it helpful in the future.

Take care,
Carl


----------



## BlueSky (Aug 26, 2006)

Numerous companies carry this product (bed bolsters/bed rails). One is Leaps and Bounds  (just type "bed bolster" into the search bar)

It's an inflatable bed rail and appears to be a good solution for this concern. Not the most inexpensive product ($40 for the rail plus the cost of the hand pump) but neither is a trip to the ER. There are a few reviews on Amazon.com for this item and the people who have used it say it works. Of course, this would be from those who use them in "regular" beds.


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Bed rails are definitely a good idea! On our second trip our then 8 year old DS rolled out of his upper bunk in the middle of the night, landing face first on the floor! We (he) were very fortunate that he was not seriously injured, but we had rails before the next trip.

I build these out of Red Oak, and they are very solid. They can also be removed and the trailer converted back to original specs in about 20 minutes if needed.

















Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## meritage98 (Jun 24, 2007)

These are great tips, thank you. We've since built a two bed rails on the top two bunks and a ladder for each side. Very cool, made from hemlock. I will take some pictures on our next trip an post them in the gallery. Thx, again everyone! :+)


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Here is the rails in our 28RSS (done by Y-Guy before I bought from him)


----------



## flynmoose (Mar 8, 2007)

Our experience . . .

Using the under-mattress rails with our 3 year old in the bunk of our 32BHDS.









(Stock photo from dealer site - not our actual trailer)​
One night when the boys were particularly wound-up, 3 year old decided to lean OVER the rail and see what little brother was doing on the sofa below. Boy & Rail did a 360 flip and landed on the floor.

Luckily we only had bruised shins and bruised ego.

This was probably his 15th night in the bunk, so it wasn't a first night fluke. Now he's gun-shy of the bunk . . .

I just don't think the weight on the mattress is sufficient to keep the rail in place unless it is just guarding against the "asleep rollover".

Would like to build a better/more rigid rail system that still collapses when we want to fold up the bunk. And while I'm at it, put a ladder in.

Any thoughts?

Barry


----------



## Airboss (Jul 14, 2007)

sia said:


> Well you would think with a ten and a five year old I wouldn't have any need for the bunk rails. They fought over the top bunk. My daughter fell out of it the first night. Onto the dog.... (the dog saved her little butt once again.) so I put her on the bottom bunk the next night my 10 year old was hangin over the side playing video games and fell out..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sia,

I have something for your dog...










Cheers!


----------



## meritage98 (Jun 24, 2007)

Ok, I did it, I did it. Thanks everyone for the tips. I surprised my wife with my handiness. See pics attached in my gallery...


----------



## JimO (May 20, 2007)

Oh I like. I'll have to show DH. We have the ones that go under the mattress, however our 3 year old toppled right through it. He took down the rail and landed on the floor. Luckily he wasn't hurt.


----------



## mv945 (Jul 18, 2006)

JimO said:


> We have the ones that go under the mattress, however our 3 year old toppled right through it. He took down the rail and landed on the floor. Luckily he wasn't hurt.


Same here. Our 2 year old pushed the rail with no problem away from the mattress and toppled right through and hit the floor the first time we tried it. Our solution was to purchase some heavy-duty Velcro and stick it between the top of the rails and the bottom of the mattress. Works like a champ! In fact, we have quite a bit of velcro throughout or trailer. We put it under the dinette cushions to keep them from sliding around, and have hung pictures on the walls with it. We have had no problems with the pictures falling off even while on the road!


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Very nice, meritage98!
Well done!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------

